# GTX 280 or GTX 290?



## Vitek (Dec 4, 2008)

I am getting ready to build a new system but don't know if I should wait until new NVIDIA card release that should be out 1st quarter of 2009. 

Should I wait for a new GTX 290 or built a system with GTX 280?


----------



## Bartmasta (Dec 4, 2008)

Unless you are rich and need the best rig, get the GTX 280. 

The 290 will probably be expensive (the 280 might also drop in price) and surely it won't be a big difference over the 280.


----------



## Gooberman (Dec 5, 2008)

You need to tell us your budget first


----------



## AjsGuns (Dec 5, 2008)

GTX 280 no need to go overboard when there wont be a massive difference.


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 5, 2008)

AjsGuns said:


> GTX 280 no need to go overboard when there wont be a massive difference.



I heard the GTX 290 uses a new chip... so I don't know about not a massive difference.


----------



## bullzi (Dec 5, 2008)

Intel_man said:


> I heard the GTX 290 uses a new chip... so I don't know about not a massive difference.



Also what I've heard... might be time to get a 260 after this is released. 

I'd say wait man and see what they bring. What's the expected date, anybody know?


----------



## Vitek (Dec 5, 2008)

Supposedly new GTX 290 will have a smaller dye 55nm which mean it will cost less to produce, less power consumption and it should clock higher. I think I'll just wait and see what they will come out with. Hopefully NVIDIA will take the crown back with a new release...


----------



## phantomofrussia (Dec 6, 2008)

does anybody have a link that talks about the new GPU nvidia is coming out with?


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's one that talks about the Quadro brother along with the GTX 290?

http://theovalich.wordpress.com/2008/11/11/55nm-gt206-gpu-powers-both-gtx290-and-quadro-fx-5800/


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Dec 6, 2008)

Vitek said:


> Supposedly new GTX 290 will have a smaller dye 55nm which mean it will cost less to produce, less power consumption and it should clock higher. I think I'll just wait and see what they will come out with. Hopefully NVIDIA will take the crown back with a new release...



I thought they had the crown already?


----------



## lovely? (Dec 6, 2008)

no the crown as in the most powerful graphics card on the market, which is currently the ATI 4870 X2.


----------



## nvysel24 (Dec 7, 2008)

lovely? said:


> no the crown as in the most powerful graphics card on the market, which is currently the ATI 4870 X2.




agrreed


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 7, 2008)

lovely? said:


> no the crown as in the most powerful graphics card on the market, which is currently the ATI 4870 X2.



Yea... but it's $700 CAD!!!!! lol

And it runs really hot by default because of stupid drivers.


----------



## N3crosis (Dec 7, 2008)

Vitek said:


> Supposedly new GTX 290 will have a smaller dye 55nm which mean it will cost less to produce, less power consumption and it should clock higher. I think I'll just wait and see what they will come out with. Hopefully NVIDIA will take the crown back with a new release...





lovely? said:


> no the crown as in the most powerful graphics card on the market, which is currently the ATI 4870 X2.



Heh, I hope they don't since I prefer ATi. I heard that ATi is releasing another card though, the HD 4890 (correct me if I'm wrong) to compete with the GTX 290.


----------



## FatalityTech (Dec 7, 2008)

Vitek said:


> Supposedly new GTX 290 will have a smaller dye 55nm which mean it will cost less to produce, less power consumption and it should clock higher. I think I'll just wait and see what they will come out with. Hopefully NVIDIA will take the crown back with a new release...



Agreed I cant Wait


----------



## Vitek (Dec 8, 2008)

lovely? said:


> no the crown as in the most powerful graphics card on the market, which is currently the ATI 4870 X2.



Unfortunately, I have to agree...

If NVIDIA blows it this time, it will suck big time....


----------

